# Help just seeded bermuda clover sprouting up



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

I just had my back yard dirt rototilled and leveled basically down to what I thought was just dirt there was no lawn. 7 days ago I used Scotts Turf Builder Starter and Scotts Bermuda grass see, kept the lawn watered and moist as instructed, started to get little purple sprouts about day 3 but by day 7 realized its clover what can or should I do?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There is a table in this document that shows which herbicides can be used when after seeding Bermuda:

https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/MP477.pdf

Seeding bermudagrass is not easy because many weeds germinate at the same time of year. I would focus on getting the Bermuda established, then tackle the weeds.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks for the quick response, should I just give it another week and hopefully the bermuda germinates? I still have about 500 sq ft do do I have to leave open for my dogs should I pretreat that with something to prevent this from happening? and one last question can some confirm it is clover by the attachde pictures I have a lot of time and money tied up in this project don't want to have to start all over


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy smokes. I'm not sure if bermuda seedlings will emerge from under that dense canopy or not. Standing by for someone who has more insight.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

That's what I said Holy Smokes, my username is Brain411 but I'm more an expert on photography, websites, internet, offroading, RVs, camping, computers, electronics, engines and mechanical things just started with landscaping and gardening


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I've seen weeds sprout up while seeding... But this is another level. Almost like that was Scotts Ez seed clover or whatever that is... Wow!


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

yea WOW! here's what I used maybe I should contact Scotts and get a backyard renovation? these pics just taken 6:45pm July 3rd 8 days after seeding


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

As it's 1400 sqft, I would not waste the time trying to fight that, just nuke it and start over. 
I would also get some other seed just to be sure.

Get the blue bag Scotts starter fertilizer with weed preventer, it has Mesotrione that can help suppress the weeds.

Finally, if there is really that much weed seeds in your yard, I would put glyphosate down, then feed the weed seeds that might still be there, to see if more weeds pop up and do another round of glyphosate. Before putting any new grass seeds down.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

San said:


> As it's 1400 sqft, I would not waste the time trying to fight that, just nuke it and start over.
> I would also get some other seed just to be sure.
> 
> Get the blue bag Scotts starter fertilizer with weed preventer, it has Mesotrione that can help suppress the weeds.
> ...


When you say nuke it should I spray the lawn with a broad spectrum herbicide, stop watering for a few days (we're having daytime temps in the 80s and 90s) turn the soil again and use this blue bag ? I have dogs so that another issue


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

With nuke it I mean spray glyphosate (Round Up), it's non selective and will kill everything.
I wouldn't turn the soil, just rake it and make sure the 1/4" top is not compacted when you put the seed down.

As for the blue bag, I mean their starter fertilizer: Scotts Turf Builder Starter Food for New Grass Plus Weed Preventer.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

San said:


> As for the blue bag, I mean their starter fertilizer: Scotts Turf Builder Starter Food for New Grass Plus Weed Preventer.


If seeding bermuda, mesotrione is not a good idea.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

theguybrarian said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > As for the blue bag, I mean their starter fertilizer: Scotts Turf Builder Starter Food for New Grass Plus Weed Preventer.
> ...


Good point, I have no experience with Bermuda. 
Probably best to just weed out as much ahead of the time with Gly… any alternatives that do work with Bermuda?


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Echoing what everyone else has said, that's insanity on another level. I would say there is no way bermuda will be able to push through that canopy. The root system alone for the clover will suck up any and all water and sun from the seedlings and stop them from establishing their own root system.

Any 24-D based weed killer should take clover down quickly, the good news for clover is that it's usually pretty easy to kill. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that clover is a sign that the ground is very low in nitrogen. It's natures way of letting you know you are nitrogen deficient. In addition to spraying 24-D, you may also want to get some starter fert into the ground to help get the soil in condition for germination and seedling growth.

For 24-D, Home Depot is close to me so I use their stuff most often, and this should work. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectracide-40-oz-Weed-Stop-for-Lawns-Concentrate-Lawn-Weed-Killer-HG-96623/307431046 I can't say for sure it's not going to affect seedlings, or to allow your grass to germinate, but with that heavy coverage I would worry about killing that kind of growth off first anyways. You could get a 1 or 2 gallon sprayer pretty cheap, then get yourself the concentrate and just mix the right amount with water in the fill tank, and go from there. Remember to fill the tank about half way, then add the concentrate, then finish adding water to the correct level.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks for the advice I guess I'm going to spray weed killer and take care of that issue, how long after I spray should I wait to try again with starter fertilizer and a new batch of seeds just to be safe. I did use Scotts turf builder starter as directed which is a 24-25-4 fertilizer should I use that again ?

I have a sprayer already mixed ortho gound clear I should definitely not use that right?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-3...getation-Killer-Concentrate-0433315/311458222


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I am not familiar with Imazapyr and how to properly wash it out, I am saying if it was me, I'd rather have the peace of mine and buy another tank I know 100% was clean.

It's hard to say for sure, but I'd hit the dense areas of clover with spray, and wait a week. You should see a lot of stress and then die off from the clover. At that point, you can plan for your next seeding attempt. With as much coverage as you have, the weeds may need to be raked out to get all of the dead material up, but I don't know for sure if that will be necessary. I've really never seen a clover takeover like that, and I've seen some pretty dense clover pastures in yards. I used to have one!


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Yea, I'd just nuke it with glyphosate. Water it for another week or so to get anything else growing and nuke it again. Then plant some decent seed. The cheapest would be Sahara II at $5 per pound (don't let the price fool you, it is a good variety). Better varieties like Arden 15 or Monaco are going to be around $16 per pound. You'll need 2 pounds per 1k sqft.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You could sod that entire area for like $250 or less


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Any chance the clover could be scalped?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I was going to say, as young as those plants are, I would just dig everything up somehow instead of spraying it and waiting for it to die. Maybe just scalp it to the dirt with a weed water, use a dethatcher, even a stirrup hoe, something like that. That way you could re-sow immediately.

That's crazy though. I don't know what that could be to be that thick and succulent looking after such a short time.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

Well with the holiday and everything else I have going on I just "nuked it tonight with a 2,4 D as suggested some areas were 2-3" thick. I'll post some pictures in the morning, but if I could sod it for 250 I would I don't want to raise the level and I'm already to deep pocketwise to try something else, sad thing is I saw the new Bermuda popping up in places that were not getting the heavy clover cover and less water so maybe I was over watering? we are having temps int the high 80s and low 90s and half n half the lawn is getting full sun for most of the day


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

Well apparently I missed a few spots going to hit those tonight with the 2,4D and wait another day should I just rake re-seed and fertilizer or just water for now


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I would say if you've got dying plant material, rake it out. Anything that will stop seeds from getting to soil will stop germination.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

Darrell_KC said:


> I would say if you've got dying plant material, rake it out. Anything that will stop seeds from getting to soil will stop germination.


Seeds were in the soil I have germination and sprouts where it got less water I nuked it yesterday evening the spots I missed on the first evening 7/5 these are pictures from today seem its coming in aroung the edges and though some of the less dense areas, should I resume watering at 1/2 or 1/4 my usual morning, miday, afternoon and evening schedule and see what happens?


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

forgot to mention the grass strain according to the bag was Savannah II


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

If you are getting seedlings, for sure keep watering. You must keep them wet. If it dries, it dies. Right now the goal is to get anything that is growing to root and establish. Weeds are going to happen but all you can do is keep the grass growing and deal with weeds later.


----------



## Brain411 (Jul 3, 2021)

Darrell_KC said:


> If you are getting seedlings, for sure keep watering. You must keep them wet. If it dries, it dies. Right now the goal is to get anything that is growing to root and establish. Weeds are going to happen but all you can do is keep the grass growing and deal with weeds later.


Thanks for the advice I've cut my watering down and getting more seedlings almost got the clover dead here are some pictures from 7/10 2 weeks after initial seeding and the clover popping up like crazy


----------

